# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ [Agios Nikolaos L, Saykon I, Άγιος Ελευθέριος III]

## ορφεας

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ. κατα την άφιξή του στο Πέραμα στις 26/12/2009.
agios nikolaos l..JPG

agios nikolaos l. 1.JPG

agios nikolaos l. 2.JPG

agios nikolaos l. 3.JPG
Ακολουθούν και άλλες σε λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## ορφεας

Να οι επόμενες...
agios nikolaos l. 4.JPG

agios nikolaos l. 5.JPG

agios nikolaos l. 6.JPG

----------


## CORFU

κατι Ιstanbul βλεπω να γραφει το πλοιο....... Παντελη βοηθεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Corfu είναι το πρώην Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ, το οποίο πουλήθηκε Τουρκία αλλά η εταιρεία που το αγόρασε, χάλασε την συμφωνία που είχε με την Τουρκική κυβέρνηση και το ξαναπούλησε. Το αγόρασαν άλλοι πλοιοκτήτες απο την Σαλαμίνα και πήρε το όνομα Αγ. Νικόλαος Λ.

----------


## CORFU

μαλλον το καραβι αγαπουσε πολυ την γραμμη του και δεν του αρεσε μακρια απο αυτην. Ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως είναι το μοναδικό αμφίπλωρο, που έχω προσέξει μέχρι στιγμής, με τέτοιας σχεδίασης και κατασκευής γάστρα. Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λογική της...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Thanasis89 δεν είναι το μοναδικό. Υπάρχει και το Θεοχάρης Λ με την ίδια γάστρα και τυχαίνει να τα έχω δίπλα-δίπλα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστά και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ αν είναι το μοναδικό... Πάντως είναι παράξενη γάστρα.

----------


## mwm 1969

Αγιος Ελευθεριος λιγο πριν την ολοκληρωση της Γεφυρας

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΕΓ/ΟΓ_ Σαλαμινια ΙΙ_...Σαλαμινα 10-7-2010.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99374
> _Για τους φιλους pantelis2009,Leo,Niicholas Peppas,_ _Tasos@@@,Thanasis89_


 
Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω, φίλοι Leo & T.S.S. APOLLON.
*Αγ. Νικόλαος Λ.* Χαρισμένη σε Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON, _Niicholas Peppas, Tasos@@@, Thanasis89_ 
ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 01 08-07-2010.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Απο τα πρώτα αμφίπλωρα στο Ριο- Αντίριο, πρίν & μετά τη Γέφυρα, ο Αγιος Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ & ΙV σε διάφορες  χρονικές στιγμές.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάπου έχω μπερδευτεί με την αρίθμηση του Αγίου Ελευθερίου, είμαι όμως σίγουρος ότι το ΙΙΙ πέρασε για μικρό μόνο χρονικό διάστημα από το Ρίο-Αντίριο και μετά ήρθε το ΙV.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ν και μετά απο πολύ καιρό (δεν το είχα δει) να πω στο φίλο a.molos, ότι πρώτα ήλθε το ΙΙΙ και μετά το IV. Με το IV ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πέρασα τον Ισθμό και για μένα ήταν μια μεγάλη εμπειρία και αυτό έγινε στις 22/10/2003 με κατάπλου στο Ρίο στις 23:35. :Wink: 
H φωτο είναι χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους, αλλά ιδιαίτερα στο φίλο CORFU γιατί ήταν αυτό που τον έφερε για πρώτη φορά στη Σαλαμίνα :Razz:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 43 25-03-.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν ¶γ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ στις 22/09/2007 να πηγαίνει για Πέραμα και το ρεπορτάζ που είχα στείλει στον Ε το 2008 και δεν το δημοσίευσε.
Το 1999 έγινε η πρώτη κατασκευή σε αμφίπλωρο για την Ελλάδα, μια κατασκευή που θα άλλαζε άρδην τα πορθμεία της χώρας μας. Βλέποντας οι Σαλαμίνιοι πλοιοκτήτες τα προτερήματα που διέθεταν τα αμφίπλωρα, ρίχτηκαν στην δουλειά. 
Μετά το *«Σαλαμινία»,* το *«Τελαμών»* και το *«Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ»* ήταν τα επόμενα αμφίπλωρα που κατασκευάστηκαν. Έχοντας διώξει σχεδόν όλα τα συμβατικά ferry boat  από την γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα (όσα έχουν απομείνει είναι σε νυκτερινές βάρδιες ή μεταφέρουν καύσιμα) οι πλοιοκτήτες άρχισαν να πουλούν τα παλαιότερα αμφίπλωρα αντικαθιστώντας τα με νεότευκτα. Η αρχή έγινε με το *Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ*. Το *Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ* με Ν.Π. 10626 κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα, στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου και η καθέλκυση του έγινε τον Μάιο του 2000. Ναυπηγός του, όπως στα περισσότερα αμφίπλωρα, ήταν ο κ. Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης. Με μήκος 91,30 μέτρα, πλάτος 17,60 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2,40 μέτρα, στην εποχή του ήταν ένα φανταστικό σκάφος και η πολυτέλεια έρεε άφθονη. Η χωρητικότητα του ήταν 126 Ι.Χ. και είχε πρωτόκολλο για 525 επιβάτες. Για πολύ λίγο δούλεψε στην γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα και από 20/07/2000 έως 30/10/2004 προσέφερε ανελλιπώς τις υπηρεσίες του στην γραμμή Ρίου – Αντιρρίου, δηλαδή μέχρι και λίγο καιρό μετά τα εγκαίνια της γέφυρας Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης, όπου η πολυσύχναστη αυτή γραμμή μαράζωσε και όλα τα αμφίπλωρα επέστρεψαν στην γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Η πρόωση του *Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ* γινόταν με 4 μηχανές DAEWOO 465 ίππων εκάστη και τα ελικοπηδάλια του ήταν της Ολλανδικής εταιρείας H.R.P. Το πλήρωμα που το υπηρέτησε πιστά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, το αποτελούσαν οι κάτωθι: Καπετάνιος  Καλαρίτης Στέφανος, α΄ μηχανικός  Μικεδάκης Κώστας, ναύκληρος  Κοφινάς Γεώργιος, ναύτης Περίδης Παύλος, μαθ. Μηχανής Ιατρόπουλος Νικόλαος και ναυτόπαις Ασκητής Ζήσης. Τέλη Ιανουαρίου 2008 αποδεσμεύετε από τα δρομολόγια του και παραδίδετε στους αντιπρόσωπους της Τουρκικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας που το αγόρασε. Κάνει την τελευταία 2ετία του σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος, αλλάζει το όνομα του σε Saykon I και τέλη Φεβρουαρίου 2008 παίρνει απόπλου με προορισμό την νέα του βάση στην Τουρκία. Εύχομαι πάντα καλά ταξίδια. Ωστόσο οι πλοιοκτήτες ετοιμάζουν το πλοίο που θα αντικαταστήσει το *Αγ. Ελευθέριος ΙΙΙ.* Και το όνομα αυτού Πάραλος ΙΙ (μιας και το Πάραλος – Tambor, πουλήθηκε και πήγε στην Κόστα Ρίκα, β.λ. Ε τεύχος 162.) και η καθέλκυση του αναμένετε στα μέσα Μαΐου.   

ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΙΙΙ 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε ένα δρομολόγιο του προς Παλούκια στις 20/03/2013. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 52 20-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ σήμερα το πρωΐ έκατσε στα βάζα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, για να κάνει τη 2ετία του. 

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 54 01-04-2013.jpgΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 57 01-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Mετά την αποχώρηση του Θεοχάρης Λ, το Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ είναι το μόνο πλοίο με αυτά τα ύφαλα και αυτή τη σχεδίαση.
Ας το δούμε πως φαίνετε τώρα που έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση του.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 62 06-04-2013.jpgΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 63 06-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ στις 12-04-2013 πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 65 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με την κουβέντα που έγινε σε άλλο θέμα, με νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο. 
Αυτό κατασκευάστηκε το 2000 δηλ. είναι 13 χρονών πλοίο και οι φωτο είναι τραβηγμένες απο τη βενζίνα του Περάματος Αγ. Ελευθέριος, με διαφορά 3 λεπτά η 1η απο τη 2η. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 67 29-05-2013.jpgΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 71 29-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλάζοντας γωνία και παίρνοντας πόζα για φωτογράφιση .....σαν μανεκέν. :Fat:  

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 75 24-04-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την ετήσια συντήρηση του.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 80 08-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άγιος Νικόλαος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ αφαίρεσαν το ISTANBUL άφησαν το SAYKON I .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ακόμα ποιο περίεργο είναι ότι στη μία πλώρη και από τις δύο πλευρές έκοψαν το ISTANBUL, στην άλλη δε πλώρη τα .....άφησαν. Να και οι σημερινές αποδείξεις. 

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 83 15-10-2014.jpg ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 85 15-10-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ. σημερα με ροτα το περαμα


DSCN2725.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και κάθισες λίγο ελπίζω να σου άρεσε ο Κουλουριώτικος αέρας. Αυτό που λέγαμε για τη γάστρα του το είδες στο ποστ 16!!

----------


## andria salamis

Αγιος  Νικολαος  Λ   11 η ωρα απέπλευσε για ριο.

----------


## kalypso

Ξεκίνησε και αυτο για Ριο Πατρών.μολις πέρασε τις Κολωνες Σαλαμινας και κατευθύνεται στον κόλπο των Μεγαρων προς Κόρινθο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και αυτό φωτογραφημένο στις 01/11/2014 στη Ανατολική προβλήτα του Ρίο. Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 86 01-11-2014 ΡΙΟ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πλοίο γιορτάζει και πρέπει να είναι σημαιοστολισμένο στο Ρίο που βρίσκεται. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 

ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ 17.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό το *Λ* στο όνομα του πλοίου τι άραγε να σημαίνει, σε τι να παραπέμπει ??? Για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο, αν πληκτρολογήσεις _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ_ στο google, τα δημοφιλέστερα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει κατά σειράν είναι : ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΑΓΟΝΗΣΙ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑΣ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ. Α ναι, βγάζει και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ. Αιδηψού (προφανώς Λουτρών Αιδηψού !!!!!).

Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε, μέχρι και αν μπορέσουμε να μάθουμε το σωστό.......................

----------


## pantelis2009

Επειδή ξέρω ότι για μένα κτυπά ....η καμπάνα έμαθα. 
Υπάρχει ένα μοναστήρι ανάμεσα στο Αιάντειο και στα Κανάκια που είναι μέσα σε ένα λεμονοδάσος και ονομάζεται Άγιος Νικόλαος Λεμονίων. Από εκεί έχει πάρει και το όνομα του. ελπίζω να σας έλυσα την απορία.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικό Παντελή !!! Είδες τελικά τι μπορεί να βγει από μία ...άχρηστη απορία ??? Ένα πολύ όμορφο όνομα, _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΕΜΟΝΙΩΝ_ !!! 

Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

................Άρα ποτέ δεν είναι άχρηστη μια απορία. Όλοι εδώ είμαστε μια παρέα για να λύνει ......ο ένας, τις απορίες του άλλου. Έτσι βγαίνουμε όλοι κερδισμένοι και μαθαίνουμε νέα πράγματα.  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από χθες νωρίς το απόγευμα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, προφανώς για να συμμετάσχει σήμερα στην τελετή αγιασμού των υδάτων, κάτι που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο και με διαφορετικό φέρρυ από το Ρίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να δούμε και _ένα σχετικό βίντεο_, από τον εορτασμό των Θεοφανείων σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, και την ρίψη του σταυρού στη θάλασσα πάνω από το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε από το Ρίο για να επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν 5-6 χρόνια από την Παναγία Καματερού. 

ΑΓ.-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Λ-20.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

κατάπλους στα Παλούκια,πριν μια ώρα.

DSC_60411.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιστρέφοντας από Ρίο την ώρα που περνά ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια - Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Λ-88-03-11-2015.jpg

----------


## christoscorfu

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα σε δρομολογιο του προς Πέραμα.

----------


## christoscorfu

Και εδώ φανερά τα σημάδια απο το παλιό του (πρόσκαιρο) όνομα του...

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι. Πήγε Τουρκία αλλά.....δεν δούλεψε καθόλου. Αγοράστηκε από άλλους πλοιοκτήτες και επέστρεψε στα πάτρια εδάφη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ σήμερα το μεσημέρι έχοντας κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Λ-93-19-10-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μοναδικό .....κοσμογυρισμένο αμφίπλωρο της Σαλαμίνας τελείωσε σήμερα με τις εργασίες συντήρησης του, καθελκύστηκε από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και άμεσα κατόπιν επέστρεψε στην βάση του στα Παλούκια.

IMG_0208.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 29/10/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε σήμερα από τα Παλούκια με προορισμό το λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας όπου θα παραμείνει κατά την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι είναι το μοναδικό που έχει δέσει στην Κούλουρη.

----------


## andria salamis

Να και μια φώτο σήμερα που πέρασα απο την κούλουρη.
P1170872.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την σχεδόν δίμηνη ακινησία του στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας, το πλοίο επιστρέφει αυτήν την ώρα στα Παλούκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ_ (Λεμονιών) χθες στα στενά της Σαλαμίνας σε ώρα δρομολογίου.

IMG_0206.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/06/2018_

Κατέχει οπωσδήποτε την ιδιαιτερότητα του μοναδικού μας αμφίπλωρου που ενώ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό, επέστρεψε και πάλι στην χώρα μας. Κάτι ανάλογο είχε συμβεί βέβαια και με το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΗΣ_, αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση επρόκειτο για ναύλωση και όχι για πώληση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αύριο το πρωί το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και θα βγει για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αύριο το πρωί το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και θα βγει για την συντήρηση του.


Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ έφτασε πριν από λίγο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει την 2ετή συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Λ-97-11-10-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ οι εργασίες συντήρησης προχωρούν και μάλλον Δευτέρα θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Λ-98-18-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και καθελκύστηκε. Στη θέση του ξεκίνησε και θα ολοκληρωθεί αύριο η ανέλκυση του Αίολος ΙΙ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΛΕΜΟΝΙΩΝ_ (μου αρέσει να το λέω με το πλήρες όνομα του) μετά τις πρόσφατες εργασίες συντήρησης και τον δεξαμενισμό του έχει επιστρέψει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμη της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0006.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ έφυγε από Παλούκια και πάει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του και το Μιχαήλ Ν έρχεται από Κούλουρη στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος Λ έφυγε από την Κούλουρη και έρχεται στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει δρομολόγια. Στη θέση του έδεσε το Θεολόγος Β ΙΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι οι πηγές μου λένε ότι το αμφίδρομο Νικόλαος θα φύγει σήμερα....αν το επιτρέψει ο καιρός από την Μάλτα και θα έρθει στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, όπου θα κάνει κάτι μετασκευές που χρειάζεται και θα επιστρέψει πάλι στη Μάλτα. Εδώ σε μία άφιξη του στην Ηγουμενίτσα Αύγουστος 2012. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 01.jpg

----------

